# Networking - getting started



## sculptor (Jan 7, 2003)

As the service is being switched off in June and alternative listings will be needed, I've felt stirred into action and taken the first steps in networking my Tivo.

What I can't seem to find, though, is instructions on what to do next.
There's lots of informations but a lot is very old and versions of software have been updated. It's confusing to work out what I should or shouldn't be doing.

I bought a cachecard with ram and an upgrade drive (which I fitted myself) a couple of years ago from Tivo Heaven. After installing I didn't get around to attempting the network connection until now.

I've followed the instructions which came with the cachecard and I've managed to get the tivo on the network using the cachecard's ethernet cable plugged into an apple airport express which wirelessly connects to the network.

I can access Tivoweb in the browser on PCs and Macs on my network.
I've telnet connected from a PC to the tivo and changed it's IP address from it's default (192.168.1.200 ) to fit my network (which has 10.0.1.x addresses and some existing printers etc with fixed IP addresses - so a pain to change all to 192.168.x)

I can see that you have to be careful when connecting and modifying Tivo files via telnet. Making files writable then read only again. Logging off properly to avoid corrupting files.

The question is, where are best places to take things from here?

I'd like to be able to get the tivo listings over the network rather than dialup.
And also install some of the tivoweb hacks I've read about.

What I'm not clear on is whether I should use this
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=454458

or will this corrupt software which came preinstalled on the upgrade drive?

Is it simple to interrogate the tivo to establish what is or isn't already installed?

What I don't want is to end up with a knackered Tivo.

This complexity is what put me off doing anything further when I upgraded the drive. But given the right instructions and warnings I'm not afraid to get stuck in.

I can't be the only one in a similar position and I'm sure many started out equally apprehensive.

Hoping for some pointers.
Many Thanks


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

If you telnet to the TiVo and run

```
cat /etc/rc.d/rc.net
```
 it will show the Tivo's network configuration. Providing the network address is configured on eth0 (not eth1) and the gateway is set to the address of your ADSL router, then Tivo will use the network for it's daily call automatically.

Unplug the phone line, initiate a daily call manually, see what happens!


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

hmm, I need to look into this again as my TiVo network connection went very odd a while ago


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

sculptor said:


> What I'm not clear on is whether I should use this
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=454458
> 
> or will this corrupt software which came preinstalled on the upgrade drive?


This is a REALLY useful utility and only ADDS to what you have, so shouldn't corrupt anything



> Is it simple to interrogate the tivo to establish what is or isn't already installed?


Later in that same install thread is a new Tivoweb module that does indeed list the hacks you have installed


----------



## sculptor (Jan 7, 2003)

spitfires said:


> If you telnet to the TiVo and run
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/rc.d/rc.net
> ...


Looks like it is on eth1

Bash /var/tmp #cat /etc/rc.d/rc.net
#
#!/bin/sh
#

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet2.o devicename=eth1 macaddr=00:0B:AD:69:C6:67 ; then
/sbin/ifconfig eth1 10.0.1.200 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
fi
Bash /var/tmp #


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

telnet to the box and then enter nic_config_tivo at the bash prompt.

This then comes up with list of menu options that lets you change the daily call from dialup to vis the network. nic_config_tivo doesn't care about the eth0 or eth1 business.

However you also need to make sure the gateway setting is the address of your router on your local internal network (eg 192.168.0.1) when you review these settings. This is listed as the ip gateway by nic_config_tivo and option 2 in the menu lets you change this to match the local network address of your router.


----------



## sculptor (Jan 7, 2003)

Hmm
I don't seem to have the option to change the Gateway address to 10.0.1.1

Current/New Configuration:
mac address = 00:0B:AD:69:C6:67
ip address = 10.0.1.200
ip subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
ip gateway = 192.168.1.1
debug level = off
daily call = dialup
cache statistics = 0 seconds

Ethernet Options
1: Change MAC address
2: Change IP address/gateway
3: Change debug logging option
4: Change daily call option

Cache Options
5: Change statistics reporting

General
9: View/extract log file
0: Apply and exit
!: Exit without saving

[0..9]? 2

IP address is currently set to "10.0.1.200".
Subnet mask is currently set to "255.255.255.0".
Gateway address is currently set to "192.168.1.1".

New IP address [x.x.x.x]? 
New subnet mask [x.x.x.x]?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

sculptor said:


> I don't seem to have the option to change the Gateway address to 10.0.1.1


"New subnet mask" and "new gateway" come up together when I try Option 2 but I only seem to be able to change the gateway and not the subnet mask (which in any case doesn't normally ever need changing).


----------



## sculptor (Jan 7, 2003)

I hit return
and it came up with the Gateway, which I filled in.

After rebooting I now can't get Tivoweb in the browser or telnet to 10.0.1.200

New IP address [x.x.x.x]? 
New subnet mask [x.x.x.x]? 
New gateway address [x.x.x.x]? 10.0.1.1

Current/New Configuration:
mac address = 00:0B:AD:69:C6:67
ip address = 10.0.1.200
ip subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
ip gateway = 10.0.1.1
debug level = off
daily call = dialup
cache statistics = 0 seconds

Ethernet Options
1: Change MAC address
2: Change IP address/gateway
3: Change debug logging option
4: Change daily call option

Cache Options
5: Change statistics reporting

General
9: View/extract log file
0: Apply and exit
!: Exit without saving

[0..9]? 0

Updating script...
Complete.
Complete.

Clear the log file on the tivo [y/n]? y

Clearing log file...
Complete.

Remounting root partition...
Root successfully remounted as readonly.

Configuration update complete, reboot for changes to take effect.

Connection closed by foreign host.


----------



## sculptor (Jan 7, 2003)

hmm
Still no tivoweb in browser

If I telnet 10.0.1.200 i get


Trying 10.0.1.200...
Connected to 10.0.1.200.
Escape character is '^]'.
Welcome to the wonderful world of TiVo... 

bash: /var/hack/scripts/makero.sh: No such file or directory

Bash /var/tmp #



#cd /var/hack
bash: cd: /var/hack: No such file or directory

Looks like the /hack directory is missing so all of this will be gone too:

(what the directory previously had in it)

Bash /var/hack #ls
bin 
readme.txt 
tivoweb-tcl
joe.tar 
scripts 
tivoweb-tcl-1.9.4.tar
joerc 
setup 
tytools
nic_config_tivo 
tbin.tar


----------



## sculptor (Jan 7, 2003)

Okay

It took ages for telnet to become available again after the reboot.

I typed nic_config_tivo
typed 2
and made the changes to the Gateway ip
I typed 0 to save and exit
then typed reboot

Tivo shut down and started up again.
Another eternity before telnet became available again
typed nic_config_tivo

to check the cofiguration and I get

mac address = 00:0B:AD:69:C6:67
ip address = 10.0.1.200
ip subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
ip gateway = 192.168.1.1
debug level = off
daily call = dialup
cache statistics = 0 seconds

The ip gateway seems to have defaulted back to 192.168.1.1 from the 10.0.1.1 I had changed it to before reboot!


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

I seem to remember issues with individual settings not saving, so you might try re-enterring all the settings, even the ones that are correct. 

It can take a few minutes for Telnet to become available after a reboot, especially if you have a large drive and a few hacks running.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes I think you need to enter *all* the settings again not just the one you want to change.

This is why I prefer to edit the config file directly.

1) Mount the system as read-write - " mount -o remount,rw / "
2) Edit the /etc/rc.d/rc.net file so it looks like (in your case)

```
#
#!/bin/sh
#

if /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/turbonet2.o devicename=eth0 macaddr=00:0B:AD:69:C6:67 ; then
  /sbin/ifconfig eth0 10.0.1.200 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
  /sbin/route.tivo add default gw 10.0.1.1
fi
```
(aside if you've lost joe then you'll obviously have to put that back first)
3) Remount system as read-only - " mount -o remount,ro / "
4) Reboot - " reboot "


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I agree that re-entering all the settings again in nic_config_tivo may be the solution.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Definitely enter all the settings again. 
Be extra careful of entering 3 and 2 digit numbers as IIRC the 3 digit ones move onto the next field but 2 digit ones don't so you can end up typing 101.0 when you meant 10.10 and once you've misapplied settings and rebooted Tivo will disappear to an unknown IP.
One of the fields also auto enters from the end of the IP into the subnet IIRC which can make it easy to apply a mistake.

Before rebooting I was always told to type
sync
something to do with ensuring the database was saved to disc or something - never did any harm anyway!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

If you edit rc.net directly as spitfires suggest you need to use a Linux format compatible text file editor. If you edit and save the file in Windows Notepad you will make your Tivo unbootable.

Far safer to stick to nic_config_tivo in my opinion.


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

sculptor said:


> mac address = 00:0B:AD:69:C6:67
> ip address = 10.0.1.200
> ip subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
> ip gateway = 192.168.1.1
> ...


I am fairly certain that is because the daily call is set to "dialup". If the daily call is set to dialup, it ignores the gateway setting you type in, and populates it with the deafult one (as it is not doing anything, I suppose).

If you change the daily call to "network" AND change the gateway, it should stick this time


----------



## sculptor (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks all

I'll give this a go this evening after work.

A couple of questions:

What should I do to get the wiped /hack directory back on the tivo?
and the "ls " ability to list files in directories back up and running?

The Windows notepad issue - Would a 'linux compatible text editor' apply to the 'Text edit' application on mac os x?

Are the instructions in the book 'Tivo Hacks 100 industrial strength tips and tools' published 2003 still relevant or are there now easier/different ways of doing things?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

sculptor said:


> What should I do to get the wiped /hack directory back on the tivo?
> and the "ls " ability to list files in directories back up and running?


Easiest way is to use install, and type

*install tivo-bin * at the telnet prompt


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

sculptor said:


> The Windows notepad issue - Would a 'linux compatible text editor' apply to the 'Text edit' application on mac os x?


It depends on what it does to the line endings - Linux denotes EOL with "LF" whereas Windows uses "CRLF" - the latter will screw up when you put the file back onto Linux.

(Hint: I use Notepad++ on Windows - an awesome free editor that is Linux-safe).


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Yep, I use notepad++ too - get the ftp-synchronize module too and you can have it automaticaly "save" files over ftp.


----------



## Paul_J (Jan 9, 2001)

I have had a look at this thread and thought that I hadn't moved my TiVo over to network, so i changed the setting as mentioned above and now I am getting

Calls and Updates 
Last Successful Call: 
Last Call Attempt: 
Last Attempt Status: Failed. Service unavailable
Next Scheduled Call: 
Prog. Guide Data to: 
Software Version: 
Make Test Call Now Make Daily Call Now 

I set it back to dialup and I am still getting the message Failed. Service unavailable is anyone else getting this at the moment?

Current/New Configuration:
mac address = 00:0B:AD:69:C6:67
ip address = 192.168.1.200
ip subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
ip gateway = 192.168.1.1
debug level = off
daily call = network
cache statistics = 0 seconds


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

What is the address of your router/ADSL modem? Is it really 192.168.1.1 ?


----------



## Paul_J (Jan 9, 2001)

Yes definately Just ran an ipconfig on my PC to confirm .

The TiVo does get out on the TiVoweb highlights module so it is being routed correctly out just wont complete the daily call.


----------



## Paul_J (Jan 9, 2001)

Just tried again and all worked fine


----------



## sculptor (Jan 7, 2003)

Success.
Changed all ip settings
changed dialup to network
rebooted
checked new ip settings had taken
Successfully made daily call
Connected to and downloaded the easy install

installed:
tivoweb - v1.9.4
sortnp
endpad
tivobin
bufferhack
joe
vserver
tserver for tytool
mfs_ftp

I got this when installing tivobin:

Bash /var/tmp #install tivobin
Install script version 1.1
downloading tivobin.tar.gz
extracting tivobin
cpio: bin/newtext2osd not created: newer or same age version exists
5334 blocks
Finished

Started Tivoweb with:
Bash /var/hack #/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb console

Loading modules...
index
info
logos
logs
mail
mfsbrowser
phone
resources
Loaded 89 resource definitions
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
webremote
Accepting Connections

Tivoweb now available in the browser.

------------
So is there anything else I need to do now in this telnet session?
Anything I need to activate for tytools and bufferhack

I'm guessing to finish I should:
set to ro (read only)
sync
reboot?

Reading the thread for easy install there's a post about adding tivoweb to a startup directory - does this get included in the install or do I need to do this next?


----------



## sculptor (Jan 7, 2003)

Edit: I've reposted this on the easy install thread
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=454458
as my problem is now with Tivoweb.

-------------
rebooted
and got

telnet 10.0.1.200
Trying 10.0.1.200...
Connected to 10.0.1.200.
Escape character is '^]'.
Welcome to the wonderful world of TiVo... 

bash: /var/hack/scripts/makero.sh: No such file or directory

Bash /var/tmp #

--------------------------
looking at the tivoweb interface in the browser, it doesn't have any upload/install modules options on it.

How do I get Tivoweb setup to install new modules?

I'd like to run endpad, sortnp and bufferhack.
---------------------------

I can see the following directory contents after the 'easy install' and a reboot:

Bash */var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules* #ls
index.itcl mfsbrowser.itcl search.itcl ui.itcl
info.itcl phone.itcl theme.itcl webremote.itcl
logos.itcl resources.itcl tvres-2.0.res
logs.itcl sched.itcl tvres-2.5.res
mail.itcl screen.itcl tvres-3.0.res

Bash */var/hack/tivoweb-tcl *#ls
Changelog bsearch.c html.itcl sortof.css
GPL bsearch.o httpd-tt.itcl technophobe.css
Makefile copyright httpd-tt.tcl technophobe2.css
README daynight.css images tivoweb
TODO dtivogenre.js keytrap.js tivoweb.cfg
TRADEMARK genre.js memrchr.c ukgenre.js
adams.css get_space memrchr.o uploads
bsearch get_space.c modules util.itcl

Bash */var/hack* #ls
bin endpad.tcl	joe readme.txt	tserver
bufferhack.tcl	fixmwstate.tcl	joerc sortnp.tcl	tserver.readme
endpad.err	install mfs_ftp tivoweb-tcl	vserver


----------



## Paul_J (Jan 9, 2001)

My TiVo still seems to want to dial using the phone rather than network, I unplugged the phone line yeterday as I wanted it for a sky box and realised that it was still being used as the error on the tivo is no dial tone.

My network settings all seem OK does anyone have an idea what may be missing.?

Current/New Configuration:
mac address = 00:0B:AD:69:C6:67
ip address = 192.168.1.200
ip subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
ip gateway = 192.168.1.1
debug level = off
daily call = network
cache statistics = 0 seconds

Ethernet Options
1: Change MAC address
2: Change IP address/gateway
3: Change debug logging option
4: Change daily call option

Cache Options
5: Change statistics reporting

General
9: View/extract log file
0: Apply and exit
!: Exit without saving

[0..9]?


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Try reading the log file and see if you can see anything which looks wrong.

.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Paul_J said:


> My TiVo still seems to want to dial using the phone rather than network, I unplugged the phone line yeterday as I wanted it for a sky box and realised that it was still being used as the error on the tivo is no dial tone.


After making a change to/from dial-up you must restart Tivo - did you?


----------



## Paul_J (Jan 9, 2001)

That may be the very simple answer .... I can't remeber so I will give it a go.
Cheers


----------



## Paul_J (Jan 9, 2001)

restarted and all working fine ... many thanks.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Paul_J said:


> restarted and all working fine ... many thanks.


No probs

I only know 'cos I did the same as you


----------

